# Hapalopus sp. Colombia



## cw191 (Mar 2, 2010)

The spider shop have got some in but theres not much info about them...anything people can tell me about them...


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

They're cool lookin!?
Sorry, no info apart from its a dwarf species!


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

I saw them, they are very sweet. Saw some adults at the BTS and was astounded at how tiny they are. But other than that I can't help a lot.


----------



## cw191 (Mar 2, 2010)

How big roughly were the adults?


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

I think VERY small. Size of the slings I have atm - about 1.5 cms. I asked how much bigger they would get (they had full adult colouration) and the guy said he didn't expect them to be getting any bigger, though to be completely honest I wasn't fully sure he was clued up. They did "look" pretty adult, though.


----------



## cw191 (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh right well TSS are selling juvi's at 3cm


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

all hapalopus dont reach great sizes but there all pretty stunning  ive bin thinking about getting a formosus :2thumb: (not that ive got any space with whats coming tomorro )


----------



## Skyline65 (Sep 8, 2009)

I bought the large version at the BTS, there were two types on sale, small and large species. I asked and was told they would get to about 2".


----------



## cw191 (Mar 2, 2010)

any ideas on temps and humidity?


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

cw191 said:


> Oh right well TSS are selling juvi's at 3cm


ah, now that's the kind of size I might be tempted by; the ones I saw were just too small for me. Don't they spend a lot of time buried as well?


----------



## davieboi (Jul 17, 2008)

i have a sling less than 1cm and its showing adult colours 

these are the bees knees


----------



## cw191 (Mar 2, 2010)

ducks said:


> ah, now that's the kind of size I might be tempted by; the ones I saw were just too small for me. Don't they spend a lot of time buried as well?


Funny you should say that mine arrived this morning and its already burrowed itself away and webbed the entrance...


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Skyline65 said:


> I bought the large version at the BTS, there were two types on sale, small and large species. I asked and was told they would get to about 2".


I saw them on Michael Scheller's stall. Remember he is German and they don't measure LS like we do, they measure body length. So you are probably looking at about 4" LS.


----------

